# PSG-1



## jetboatqc (Sep 30, 2011)

i have see on another post you have fitted a yamaha 1200 jet drive

do you have any pics, more detail. of the project please

thanks


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Shoot me an e-mail at:

[email protected]


----------

